# Ron Zacapa 23 is amazing.



## alphableak83 (Mar 14, 2010)

So I've been drinking scotch and decided to try a nice rum. I ordered a bottle of Ron Zacapa 23 after hearing its "the best" rum outside of cuba and I might have to agree. This rum is amazingly smooth with great flavor and I recommend everybody give it a try. Its awesome with a good stick too. I think i actually enjoy it more then scotch while enjoying a smoke.


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, if you like the sweet, aged rums, then you should also try Pyrat, Zaya, and Angostura. All are similar in sweetness, but with their own flavor profiles. Welcome to the other side of sipping spirits. I have always preferred rum with my cigars over scotch. As I always say, drink what the locals do, and as far as cigars go, the place where the tobacco comes, rum is their drink of choice. There are many great rums out there, every Caribbean island and many South American countries have excellent choices. Tip for pairing cigars, find a rum from the country the tobacco comes from, you will never go wrong.


----------



## alphableak83 (Mar 14, 2010)

Seminole said:


> Tip for pairing cigars, find a rum from the country the tobacco comes from, you will never go wrong.


Thanks for the tip. I think I will start searching for some more rum.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

I had never even heard of Ron Zacapa until earlier this week when I was at a cigar bar and the barmaid suggested it as a good compliment to the Jaime Garcia I was about to light up. It was fabulous. Beats the crap out of Havana Club. I will be heading to BevMax today to score a bottle.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Rosie said:


> I had never even heard of Ron Zacapa until earlier this week when I was at a cigar bar and the barmaid suggested it as a good compliment to the Jaime Garcia I was about to light up. It was fabulous. Beats the crap out of Havana Club. I will be heading to BevMax today to score a bottle.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rosie


Which Havana Club are you talking about, the crap american version, or the Cuban stuff. Either way, completely different taste profile. The only Havana Club I would even begin to touch as a sipper would be the 15 year, and that is far from the sweetness of the Zacapa. Not for the novice drinker, but if you like scotch, it would work for you.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok sorry to get off topic but in your opinion what is the BEST Scotch on the market if price wasn't an issue????


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

Seminole said:


> Which Havana Club are you talking about, the crap american version, or the Cuban stuff. Either way, completely different taste profile. The only Havana Club I would even begin to touch as a sipper would be the 15 year, and that is far from the sweetness of the Zacapa. Not for the novice drinker, but if you like scotch, it would work for you.


Not sure which Havana Club I had, but it was the real deal Cuban stuff. I had it last year when I was up in Montreal. I'm not much of a scotch drinker, I prefer bourbon. With rum, I usually drink 10 Cane when I want a light rum and Myers's when I want a dark rum. Until now, that is. :smoke:

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Ok sorry to get off topic but in your opinion what is the BEST Scotch on the market if price wasn't an issue????


That's like asking which cigar is best. I'm a heathen, I prefer blended scotch. But I will say Johnny Walker Blue Label is pretty effing good! :beerchug:

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Can't really answer the scotch question either, but rum, shoot away. I've been trying and collecting rums from all over the Carribean and South America for quite some time. I currently have about 25 different bottles at home, sometimes more or less, depends how much I'm drinking. As far as Scotch, I do know I like Glenfiddich, Glenlivet, MacCellan, Johnny Walker, and Chivas. I prefer the more fruity, light body ones, which always seem to have a green apple flavor to me. I can't stand the peaty scotches like Talisker. Anywho, just like cigars, everyone has different taste buds. I prefer sipping the non-sweet rums when I smoke cigars. The Zacapa's, Pyrat's, and Zaya's are just too sweet for me to drink all the time, but are good as an after dinner aperitif sometimes.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

This thread could be my undoing. I'm just starting to learn about better rums (I am a scotch man). So far I like the Pyrat. It's pretty amazing stuff if all you've ever had was Captain Morgan or the occasional Bacardi. A local store here carries the Ron Zacapa 23. I'll have to pick up a bottle. They've got some other nice ones as well. I'll have to get the names and ask you guys about them.

I'm really liking the rum at the end of the day after a nice dinner while sitting on the back patio. It's a great finish to the day.

My answer to the scotch question would be 1937 Glenfiddich 64 year old.

*Producer's Tasting Notes*

Colour: Rich walnut, dark amber, antique bronze.
Nose: Huge and complex, robust oak, burnt heather. Poached pears in chocolate toffee, raisins, cinnamon & cloves. A touch of leather and then dark roast coffee.
Taste: Initial cosseting smoothness, treacle, sweet. Then cedar, oak and drying bitter chocolate notes.
Finish: Doesn't overstay. Heavy oak and sweet tobacco. Rich fruit cake. Smoky and very warming.
[Tasting notes by David Stewart, Malt Master]


----------

